# ISO - Relish Recipe - Summer Squash



## Daizymae (Aug 24, 2014)

Hope I'm putting this in the right place.  I'm looking for a recipe for Summer Squash Relish.  It is not for preserving, but the kind you keep in the refrig for a few days til it's all gone.

I'm using* yellow summer squash as the main ingredient.* 

The recipe must be* low-vinegar.  
*
Other than that, anything goes.

Can anyone help me?  Thanks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2014)

*Wanted:  Relish Recipe - Summer Squash*

Could you use a recipe for piccalilli, subbing the squash for the cabbage?  You wouldn't have to can it, just store in sterilized jars or ziplocks in the fridge or freezer.  Here's one from Ball: http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipes/piccalilli-relish. Since it's not being canned, you can cut way back on the vinegar.

Another thought would be to use the squash, thinly sliced, as a sub for cukes in refrigerator pickles, along with onions, maybe some peppers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not familiar with this, but there are lots of recipes online. Here's one: Summer Squash Relish You could make the brine half vinegar and half water since you don't intend to preserve it.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 24, 2014)

Most of the recipes for summer squash relish are for canning fairly large quantities.
I found one that offers you the option to change the number of servings and the amounts are automatically adjusted.
This recipe originally makes 192 servings (6 pints), but you can adjust the number of servings to suit your needs.
Now, I haven't tried this recipe, but it might be a good place to start and you can make adjustments to the ingredients to your liking.
Good luck!


----------



## Daizymae (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot to all of you for your suggestions.  Sure appreciate your trouble!  Now I just have to plow through everything and decide!


----------



## hungry4pies (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is a recipe without any vinegar. It's clearly on the sweet side and uses zucchini, but I'm betting you could sub summer squash. https://spoonacular.com/Lemon-Zucchini-Relish-28389


----------

